# Easy sharpening



## zonkers

For irons & chisels The Stumpy nubs set up really is great. Fast and easy. I tried the bar and Tormek jig for Lathe chisels and did not like it though. Just couldn't get the right curve on the Ellsworth grind.


----------



## Iggles88

Tom your probably right I don't think I'd be able to get used to sharpening turning tools either, but like I said I only need to sharpen plane blades and chisels so it does everything I could ever need. Also forgot to mention klingspors sells replacement disks that are much cheaper then work sharps offerings, I have used both and while worksharp definitely has better quality paper the klingspors lasts almost as long and comes with much more for a lot less money


----------



## DamnYankee

I have the WS3000 and also built the StumpyNubs stand.

I sharpen plane irons, chisels and my turning gauges on it. Once they are all initially trued and sharpened almost all I EVER use is the leather honing disk. I keep it near my lathe and the table I do most of my plane and chisel work at and before I use any plane, chisel or gauge I run them on the honing disk for a few seconds and do so periodically (for chisels and gauges) as I use them. Unless I happen to nick a plane iron, chisel or gauge I never resharpen and only hone.


----------



## Gerry1

Thanks for this review, and the inspiration. I have the WS 3000 as well, have been using it for a couple of years, and, like you, had not begun using it to it''s potential till recently. You are so right about the honing wheel and it's effect on my tools. Surprising and awesome!

I will build the sharpening work station by Stumpy with one modification. I have found their wide blade accessory to be most useful for it's heat-sinking characteristics when sharpening a wide blade, like the setup for all other blades with the built in heat sink. However, once you get the right angle ground on the blade, touch up is easy using the leather wheel, and heat is no longer a big issue.

I've not tried sharpening lathe tools ( don't have a lathe) as yet, but the see through charqcteristics of the disk makes it easier, and cleaner than the wet wheel, IMO.

Overall, I too am pleased with the ease of sharpening, and the performance of my sharpened tools. I'll use my honing wheel more!


----------



## Iggles88

Yankee, you seem to use it the same exact way as I do. I only touch my tools up on my leather disk unless on the slim chance something more needs to be done. I probably do it too much maybe once every 15 minutes because I love my tools to be as sharp as they can be. Thanks for the response

Gerry the stumpy stand has been amazing for the storage, one thing I would recommend though is to make as many slots for the disks as you can fit. I spaced my shelves a little more then I probably should have and have run out of room for all my disks. Of course I have 5 glass disks, 2 edge vision wheels, the leather hone, surface conditioning wheel and two mdf disks so I probably have more then most but you never know when your going to want to add more. I have the same grit on both the top and bottom of each disk so I can use the sharpening port then go right to the back without flipping them, which is why I have 5 glass wheels.


----------



## douglbe

Very nice review, I to have the 3000 for a few years now and I love it. The Stumpy Nubs station is on my to do list, I may just have to move it up a few notches and get it done.


----------

